# puppy mill question



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just want to know if a breeders name is listed on this site does that gurantee that they are breeding from a puppy mill... 
I cannot get into some restricted sites at work... 
let me know
thx


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If you would like to PM me your information on the puppy, I can fill out the form, on the petshop link Marj posted, for you.

That's where I found which Mill my Daisy came from. I believe it took a couple of days for the information to come back, though.


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> If you would like to PM me your information on the puppy, I can fill out the form, on the petshop link Marj posted, for you.
> 
> That's where I found which Mill my Daisy came from. I believe it took a couple of days for the information to come back, though.[/B]


I dont know how to PM... But would love any help you can give me.. I have some info here at work on the breeder and broker and the id and tag number... Sir and Dam names and the pet store.... Or I can just wait untill I get home tonight to see if there is any additional info.. although I dont think there is... I called my husband at home to read me the info because I was reading thru these posts today and I wanted to find out for sure what the heck is going on. I am so mad at this pet store I cant see straight... 
I dont mind putting the info on this board... or sending a PM... how do I do that? Go to your name and email you?

Thankyou for your help.. 
Appreciate it
Steph


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Large commercial breeding operations that sell to pet stores and brokers are required to be licensed by the USDA. Because of the large number of puppies they crank out, they have been dubbed "puppy mills".


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> If you would like to PM me your information on the puppy, I can fill out the form, on the petshop link Marj posted, for you.
> 
> That's where I found which Mill my Daisy came from. I believe it took a couple of days for the information to come back, though.[/B]


I sent you an email....let me know thanks


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> Large commercial breeding operations that sell to pet stores and brokers are required to be licensed by the USDA. Because of the large number of puppies they crank out, they have been dubbed "puppy mills".[/B]


So what exactly are you saying? That someone that breeds a large number of puppies in small spaces and crank em out to brokers and puppy stores that they are just called puppy mills but really are not? I would consider that a backyard breeder at best.. From what I have read on this site and on the internet so far a true breeder cares about the animals and where they go to etc etc etc... Do you know what I am saying? Im just confused by your comment is all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since backyard breeders sell directly to the consumer at the *retail* level, they are exempt from USDA regulation. 

The USDA enforces the Animal Welfare Act which regulates the *wholesale * pet industry, large scale commerical breeding operations that supply puppies to pet stores and brokers. They are called "mills" because of the large volume of puppies they produce. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> Since backyard breeders sell directly to the consumer at the *retail* level, they are exempt from USDA regulation.
> 
> The USDA enforces the Animal Welfare Act which regulates the *wholesale * pet industry, large scale commerical breeding operations that supply puppies to pet stores and brokers. They are called "mills" because of the large volume of puppies they produce.
> 
> Does that make sense?[/B]


So if a broker is involved and sells to a puppy store than thats a puppy mill
If a person puts an ad in the paper or via internet and sells directly to the consumer that is a back yard breeder/ or Mills?

PS
I have been meaning to check out your bows SOON! I have just been overwhelmed with Lucy...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This article from the Humane Society explains the pet store/puppy mill connection. It also has the video about the Pets of Bel Air that made national news recently:

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pets_related_news...air_121107.html


----------

